# Know Your Temps: Linkiboy



## mthrnite (Apr 19, 2007)

*We Spartans are descended from Hercules himself. Taught never to retreat, never to surrender. Taught that death in the battlefield is the greatest glory he could achieve in his life.

Spartans... the finest soldiers that the world has ever known.





"You threaten my people with slavery and death."



"This is madness!"





 "Madness?.. THIS.. IS.. LINKIBOY!!!! *kick*

..also..


IT'S...

..time for another round of Know Your Temps! The Temp being questioned during this session is our resident smartass   Linkiboy!





For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:

---> One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days. Users may sign-up/volunteer for each weekly spot [but more on that later].

---> Once that user's week of questioning starts anybody can ask that user any 3 questions they want via posting on the thread. These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING! (Please post all 3 of your questions at once, in one solid post)

---> Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their week is up.

This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow Tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!

Linkiboy's session begins 4-19-07 and ends the night of 4-20-07.

Upcoming Sessions:
[4-21-07 to 4-22-07] >>> spikeygcps2
[4-23-07 to 4-24-07] >>> JPH1120
[4-25-07 to 4-26-07] >>> Sil3n7
[4-27-07 to 4-28-07] >>> filozof
[4-29-07 to 4-30-07] >>> mr_blonde_88
[5-1-07 to 5-2-07] >>> Mewgia
[5-3-07 to 5-4-07] >>> Psyfira
[5-5-07 to 5-6-07] >>> lagman
[5-7-07 to 5-8-07] >>> Jax
[5-9-07 to 5-10-07] >>> m_babble
[5-11-07 to 5-12-07] >>> Harsky
[5-13-07 to 5-14-07] >>> Magenta
[5-15-07 to 5-16-07] >>> hankchill
[5-17-07 to 5-18-07] >>> rice151
[5-19-07 to 5-20-07] >>> shaunj66
[5-21-07 to 5-22-07] >>> sinkhead
[5-23-07 to 5-24-07] >>> nileyg
[5-25-07 to 5-26-07] >>> Caoimhin
[5-27-07 to 5-28-07] >>> Legend

Past Know Your Temps Sessions:
>>> RayorDragonFall
>>> VVoltz
>>> nloding
>>> DarkRamza
>>> Opium
>>> OSW
>>> rambozotheclown
>>> shadowboy
>>> AshuraZero
>>> Gaisuto
>>> Orc
>>> bobitos
>>> mthrnite
>>> juggernaut911
>>> Qpido
>>> 754boy
>>> ShadowXP
>>> Qrayzie
>>> dafatkid27
>>> iza
>>> tshu
>>> Kyoji
>>> Mortenga
>>> .TakaM
>>> The Last Spartan
>>> Gamerman1723
>>> [M]artin

PM mthrnite ( link ) if you're interested in being featured on an upcoming session of Know Your Temps. Once your PM has been received, you can look for your name on an updated Upcoming Sessions List in next round's thread.*


----------



## Jax (Apr 19, 2007)

1 - Do you like to partay?

2 - What's your first videogame memory?

3 - What would Brian Boitano do?


----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2007)

1 On your pizza: turkey breast or shrimps? 
2 The Beatles or The Stones? 
3 Cindy Crawford or Claudia Schiffer? (well, "both", but pick one)


----------



## OSW (Apr 19, 2007)

1. favourite zelda game/character?
2. will you have my babies?


----------



## MaHe (Apr 19, 2007)

1. Your Mom?
2. Your Mom?!
3. YOUR MOM?!?!


----------



## Costello (Apr 19, 2007)

1. what's a question you'd like to be asked ?
2. can you answer to that question? (the one you'd like to be asked)
3. brown haired+smart or blonde+idiot ?


----------



## lagman (Apr 19, 2007)

*What´s your biggest fear?
*Have you ever played with dolls?
*Do you think there´s some kind of intelligent life out of this world?
*Are you afraid of your evil twin *Brokenlinkiboy*?


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 19, 2007)

- Paper or plastic?  Why?

- Eternal life, or see the future?  Why?

- T or A?  Why?


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 19, 2007)

1) which member of gbatemp do you hate the most.?
2) which gbatemp member do you like the best.?
3)did you find mahes Your mon your mom your mom joke funny?


----------



## MaHe (Apr 19, 2007)

I think dude forgot he had a season today.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 19, 2007)

1: a
2: s
3: l


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> I think dude forgot he had a season today.



Just like RDF yesterday didn't respond to a whole lot of her questions.


----------



## MaHe (Apr 19, 2007)

Ahh, it's spelled 'session' not 'season', stupid, stupid me. :'(


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 19, 2007)

1. Do you wear a partay hat daily? (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2. Education status?
5. who is Brokenlinkiboy?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Laaagman!!)


----------



## Spikey (Apr 19, 2007)

1. Did you know you be Linkiboy? Explainz!
2. Would you want to play Pokemans_Cubic_Zirconia_USA_NDS-iND? Why or why not?
3. Will I survive my know your temps session? Why or why not? 
4. Is it alright if I ask 4 questions? Explain!
5.
6. Why did I make a number five but put no question there for it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. Why am I on number 7 now when I only asked to make a fourth question and you haven't even okayed that yet?


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry guys, just came back from school.

*
1 - Do you like to partay?
2 - What's your first videogame memory?
3 - What would Brian Boitano do?*
1. I love parties!
2. Playing Doom when I was 5 or 6
3.

*1 On your pizza: turkey breast or shrimps?
2 The Beatles or The Stones?
3 Cindy Crawford or Claudia Schiffer? (well, "both", but pick one)*
1. Mushrooms.
2. The Beatles, definatly
3. no

*1. favourite zelda game/character?
2. will you have my babies?*
1. Oracle of Seasons/Link
2. no

*1. Your Mom?
2. Your Mom?!
3. YOUR MOM?!?!*
1. 
2.
3.

*1. what's a question you'd like to be asked ?
2. can you answer to that question? (the one you'd like to be asked)
3. brown haired+smart or blonde+idiot ?*
1. why does it hurt when i pee
2. because george bush is on that sign
3. Which one has less STDs?

**What´s your biggest fear?
*Have you ever played with dolls?
*Do you think there´s some kind of intelligent life out of this world?
*Are you afraid of your evil twin Brokenlinkiboy?*
1. Heights.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Not human dolls, but like fake cats. I love cats.
3. Yes.
4. no hes lvl 4 i will pwn him on my lock lul

*- Paper or plastic? Why?
- Eternal life, or see the future? Why?
- T or A? Why?*
1. plastic, smells good lol
2. See the future, I don't want to live forever, really. Unless my life becomes extremely meaningful, then the former.
3. both

*1) which member of gbatemp do you hate the most.?
2) which gbatemp member do you like the best.?
3)did you find mahes Your mon your mom your mom joke funny?*
1. I LOVE YOU ALL
2. mthrnite
3. as funny as his mom. OOOHHHhhhhohohOHOOHHH burn

*I think dude forgot he had a season today. *
no u

*1: a
2: s
3: l*
1. 15
2. f
3. la

u

*1. Do you wear a partay hat daily? (toot.gif)
2. Education status?
5. who is Brokenlinkiboy? unsure.gif (Laaagman!!)*
1. ya
2. Graduating Middle School this year.
3.
4.
5. idk

*1. Did you know you be Linkiboy? Explainz!
2. Would you want to play Pokemans_Cubic_Zirconia_USA_NDS-iND? Why or why not?
3. Will I survive my know your temps session? Why or why not?
4. Is it alright if I ask 4 questions? Explain!
5.
6. Why did I make a number five but put no question there for it? frown.gif
7. Why am I on number 7 now when I only asked to make a fourth question and you haven't even okayed that yet?*
1. no idk lol
2. no pokemans is animal cruelty they are sufficating poor creatures in airtight balls
3. uhh
4. uhh
5. 
6. uhh
7. uhh

edit: my quotes dont work!11
edit2: used /b.. err bold instead of quotes


----------



## lagman (Apr 19, 2007)

BEWARE!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Brokenlinkiboy* he´s evil,he doesn´t liek to party, he´s 39px tall and he´s coming after you


----------



## Spikey (Apr 20, 2007)

Answer 3-7 of mine plzkthxbai.


----------



## nileyg (Apr 20, 2007)

1)?
2)?
3)Can i ask you a bunch more questions?
* I heard you were emo for Halloween... Did you cut yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Do you like photography?
*Do you have Dandruff? 
*Can i have some money?
*Who are these little kids that just walked up to mt door?
*Do you think emo people are taking over the world?
*Should i get a new computer?
*Why cant my desk be bigger?
*Should i care about teh pokemanz?
*Can i have some money?
*Is your name pronounced "Link-E-Boy"?


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> 1)?
> 2)?
> 3)Can i ask you a bunch more questions?
> Â Â Â Â Â * I heard you were emo for Halloween... Did you cut yourself
> ...


1. wut
2. wut
3. ok
-no
-no
-no
-no
-idk
-no
-no
-no
-no
-yes


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Answer 3-7 of mine plzkthxbai.


uhh


----------



## nileyg (Apr 20, 2007)

the answer to:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> why cant my desk be bigger?


is no?


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 20, 2007)

1.  Do you have any intrest in reading or watching Trigun?
2. Want to be one of my minions in hentaism?
3.  Favorite manga/anime ever?


----------



## nileyg (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, shadowboy
Are you going to pay your henati forces?
I need money!


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Hey, shadowboy
> Are you going to pay your henati forces?
> I need money!


Sure, every battle you win you will get fifty gald.
Join me please everyone?


----------



## nileyg (Apr 20, 2007)

Yay! Moniez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But im pretty sure i already joined you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We shall take over the back-up boards... or whatever...


----------



## Icarus (Apr 20, 2007)

1- Is it true that, a majority of girls in russia actually have black hair and dye their hair to make themselves blonde ?
2- In Soviet Russia, ........... (fill in the blanks)
3- How much does a bottle of good vodka cost in Russia ? (USD wise please =) )


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> the answer to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no

*
1. Do you have any intrest in reading or watching Trigun?
2. Want to be one of my minions in hentaism?
3. Favorite manga/anime ever?
*
Nope, friend shown it to me a couple of times, don't really like it
No, go enslave brokenlinkiboy or something
I'm not a manga/anime nut, but I like Vampire Hunter D

*1- Is it true that, a majority of girls in russia actually have black hair and dye their hair to make themselves blonde ?
2- In Soviet Russia, ........... (fill in the blanks)
3- How much does a bottle of good vodka cost in Russia ? (USD wise please =) )*
1. I live in America ATM, but looking back at old school photos I don't see a single blond girl or guy, except me
2. In Soviet Russia, Mac affords YOU !!
3. I not 21


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 22, 2007)

I found a picture of brokenlinkiboy


----------



## lagman (Apr 22, 2007)

ZOMG! he´s scary!

Someone forgot to end session


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 23, 2007)

**This sessions IS NOT OVER YET**
..as I have not asked my questions.
..don't try to argue with me or I will teh banzors j00!
*shows muscle*


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 24, 2007)

sup guys whats going on in here


----------



## nileyg (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> sup guys whats going on in here


We is eating teh pie...
Here have some  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Spoilers is teh coolest


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, after scraping away at the clock a bit, I have found a moment with which to ask three very important questions to a young man who has been a consistant source of pleasure to me since I registered here at GBAtemp. So without further adieu, and with great determination and an equal amount of single-minded resolve, I whistled for a cab and when it came near, the license plate said FRESH and it had dice in the mirror. If anything I could say this cab was rare but I thought "Nah forget it... Yo homes to Bel-Air!"

1. Having two of which of these things is most important?
a) eyes
b) ears
c) hands

(..and don't worry, my giant pair of Clock Tower scissors is in the shop at the moment.)

2. If you could instantly achieve the mastery of one skill, what would it be?

3. Which do you think is more feasible, bi-directional time travel, or human immortality?


----------



## Qpido (Apr 24, 2007)

1) What's with you and the kite?
2) Favorite console?
3) How you doin'?

Q~


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 25, 2007)

*1. Having two of which of these things is most important?
a) eyes
b) ears
c) hands

(..and don't worry, my giant pair of Clock Tower scissors is in the shop at the moment.)

2. If you could instantly achieve the mastery of one skill, what would it be?

3. Which do you think is more feasible, bi-directional time travel, or human immortality?*
1. A and C
2. The mastery of the skill of mastering skills instantly.
3. lol u said bi

actually they both suck and are impossible and probably wont happen anytime soon or late so ya i dont think that and that i were to there a what 3rd option. to choose

*1) What's with you and the kite?
2) Favorite console?
3) How you doin'?*
1. That's Kyoji, not meh
2. PC... or GBA if PC doesn't count
3. good, hbu


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 19, 2010)

Hah! Well since, under the mandate of mthr, this KYT is still technically active, and the season is over...

Ask me stuff?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 19, 2010)

What happened to your old avatar? I liked that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not Christmas anymore, do you plan to change your avatar?

Should I come to these forums more often?


----------



## Talaria (Jan 19, 2010)

1. What would you do with a frying pan of bacon?

2. Actions speak louder than words yet the pen is mightier than the sword, explain?

3. Should I invest in a little tricycle?


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Jan 19, 2010)

Linkiboy, do you love me?

What is your favourite console?

Should I play more 2D Fighters or CASUALZ?

Should I build a kotatsu?

DID YOU EVER KISS A GIRL?
if (LinkiboyKissingAGirl == true){
Did you like it?
Did she?
}
else{
Why not?
}

Is urza still purple?
Is urza fermale?
Do you still fap to dolljoints?
Do you hang out with saladmantits on the internet?


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

will you come INTO THE SEWERS WITH ME


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you a Fan of Bleach?
Do You enjoy going to school?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 20, 2010)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> What happened to your old avatar? I liked that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched until episode 63 (end of the arc I think) thinking of picking it up again for casual watching occasionally
I enjoy it except the huge loads of homework part


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you expecting more people to ask you stuff?

What would you want to be asked?

How far away do you live from me?
My area codes 91801.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 21, 2010)

Y the necro bump?


----------



## House Spider (Jan 21, 2010)

Y knot?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 21, 2010)

1. Do you still hate me because of my first avatar
2. Why so awesome
3. You should hang out more here, the temp needs your funniness
4. Of all the old members, who do you miss most?
5. EoF or TA
6. Lately the EoF had a great surge of nostalgia by some old members, and epicness came back for a while. What are your ideas on how to don't let the EoF start to fail again
7. TPi or Dirtie
8. What makes mthrnite so awesome?
9. Do you love me? Because y'know, I love you.
10. This is all.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Are you expecting more people to ask you stuff?
> 
> What would you want to be asked?
> 
> ...


1. No because you modified it to suit mine at that time where everyone had party hats and that was cool
2. I met orc IRL and he she buttraped me and gave me awesomeAIDS
3. Busy with life. Maybe of the summer when I'm bored. Originally I left due to the drama brewing that I wanted to avoid.
4. There are so many. But I would say TPi. Even though he didn't really seem to like me he was awesome
5. TA is dead let it be, EoF is the new thing. new style and all. Doesn't mean it's bad though
6. Cut the nostalgia and set examples for the newbs on how to be funny.
7. Both
8. That's like asking "what makes a horse a horse" well horses are majestic creatures that have run pretty fast. Now I'm not sure if mthr can run fast but he is definitely a majestic creature. case in point you cant define awesome with awesome
9. yes
10. no


----------

